# Timer para una tostadora



## pastor007 (Oct 27, 2021)

Buenas tardes , quisiera saber si se conoce un circuito con 555 u otro comercialmente hablando , para una tostadora que al bajar la palanca quede enganchada por medio de el solenoide y este circuito empiece a contar al seleccionar el uno de los sw correspondiente de tiempo ?
Es una tostadora Philips , desde ya lo que puedan compartir se agradece.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 27, 2021)

Esas tostadoras tienen sistemas mecanicos y termicos, y ademas no funcionan por tiempo sino por temperatura seleccionada.


----------



## pastor007 (Oct 27, 2021)

*T*engo la idea de hacerla funcionar por tiempo , seguro habra alguna diferencia pero funcionar*á* al fin.


----------



## phavlo (Oct 27, 2021)

Un temporizador en la entrada de alimentación? 

Y por qué anular el control electromecánico/térmico ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2021)

Enjoy !


----------



## unmonje (Oct 27, 2021)

pastor007 dijo:


> *T*engo la idea de hacerla funcionar por tiempo , seguro habra alguna diferencia pero funcionar*á* al fin.


Si va a hacer eso y nadie va a poder evitarlo, le sugiero que ponga el *timer*, _fuera de la tostadora_. Independientemente de que manera use para lograrlo. Le sugiero mida la corriente de consumo y con eso arranque el timer que corte el consumo al final


----------



## Scooter (Oct 28, 2021)

pastor007 dijo:


> *T*engo la idea de hacerla funcionar por tiempo , seguro habra alguna diferencia pero funcionar*á* al fin.


Esa es la actitud.
Ya nos cuentas cómo fue, por curiosidad.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 28, 2021)

pastor007 dijo:


> que al bajar la palanca quede enganchada por medio de el solenoide y este circuito empiece a contar al seleccionar el uno de los sw correspondiente de tiempo ?


¿Esa tostadora dispone de solenoide?
Sí es así ya debe de contar con su circuito de disparo y regulador de tiempo y temperatura.

 Y si no, va a ser complicado injertar ahí un solenoide que enganche y suelte el "portatostadas" y que no sufra daños por las altas temperaturas.


Como consejo para futuras consultas:
-Procura escribir la mayor información posible.
-Adjunta varias fotos o imágenes del aparato en cuestión, de varios ángulos, bien iluminadas y enfocadas.

-Importantisimo añadir marca y modelo del aparato en cuestión:
 ~Puede que alguno de los miembros del foro  tenga uno igual o similar.
 ~Ayuda a buscar en la web información del mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## pastor007 (Nov 1, 2021)

Esta tostadora tiene un solenoide , la tarjeta tiene un chip especial para tostadora , debe ser me pareció que es uno programado , cuatro touch sw y un potenciómetro , dejó de funcionar el chip . Mi idea es hacer un timer con un 555 y un 4017 con potenciómetro de 6 segundos a 27 segundos . Ya está funcionando en protoboard, hay que probarlo y si funciona bien pasare el circuito al foro .
Philips modelo ster


----------



## Scooter (Nov 2, 2021)

¿Para que el 4017?


----------



## phavlo (Nov 2, 2021)

Solo con el 555 es suficiente para un Timer!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 2, 2021)

Tengo una tostadora con resistencia y ya.. Ni termostato ni "subibaja" ni nada, resistencia vertical y "barandilla" con muelles para sujetar las tostadas o tarugo de pan.


Ahí si que biene bien un temporizador y luego ya el tiempo de "tostar y no quemar" se aprende con la práctica.

Ese tostador habría que ver para cuanto tiempo está diseñada/calculada la resistencia que funcione. El mio lo dejé una vez, sin querer, toda la tarde encendido y ahí sigue calentando como el primer día (cuarenta y tantos años).
Manual de servicio seguro no se encuentra y si lo hay en la web tampoco ayudará.


Pd. Sí, necesita dedicarle un ratito para dejarla mas presentable.. Pero ya es viejita.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 2, 2021)

pastor007 dijo:


> la tarjeta tiene un chip especial para tostadora


Es un integrado específico para tostadoras, NO es programable.
Mira un circuito común *acá*

El circuito se alimenta de las mismas resistencias, por lo que si ésta se corta, ya no funciona mas



Scooter dijo:


> ¿Para que el 4017?


Para programar el tiempo de encendido?


----------



## unmonje (Nov 2, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> Solo con el 555 es suficiente para un Timer!


Cierto, conceptualmente puede ser suficiente, salvo por un pequeño asunto, a mi entender, que haría al timer mejor que, sin el 4017 que paso a explicar.
Para tiempos un poco largos, por ejemplo 10 minutos. Al dividir el tiempo x 10, permite usar capacitores de menor tamaño en el 555, que son mas estables que los electrolíticos, tienen mas exactitud en su capacidad y permite depender mas de una oscilación, que de la carga y descarga del condensador electrolítico. 
Es una opinión


----------



## unmonje (Nov 2, 2021)

Recuerdo que de novato con el CI555 , me cansé de romper muchos de estos para un proyecto, que solo resolví cuando mi cabeza se puso a pensar.
Estaba destruyendo el colector del transistor de la pata 7 por exceso de corriente al descargar capacitores muy grandes con ese transistor. Tuve que poner un generador de corriente constante externo, para solucionarlo.


----------



## phavlo (Nov 2, 2021)

10 minutos para una tostadora me parece demasiado. 
Pero, gustos son gustos, tal vez a alguien les gusten más quemadas!


----------



## J2C (Nov 2, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> 10 minutos para una tostadora me parece demasiado.
> Pero, gustos son gustos, tal vez a alguien les gusten más quemadas!



Vo deci estilo *suela* ???


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 2, 2021)

Como me quedan a mí cuando trato de hacer varias cosas a la vez, siempre se olvida algo y siempre le toca a la pobre tostada->carbonizada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2021)

"Brusquetas" . . .  quemadetas . . .


----------



## unmonje (Nov 2, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> 10 minutos para una tostadora me parece demasiado.
> Pero, gustos son gustos, tal vez a alguien les gusten más quemadas!


Si , 10 es mucho, pero cuando haces un producto comercial, tenés que dejar un margen amplio para que el cliente no reclame, además lo que importa es la repetitividad del timer, usando un condensador mas pequeño según decíamos mas arriba.
Con 5 minutos deberia ser suficiente.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 2, 2021)

Me encantan estos proyectos... ya estoy listo con el 911 para llamar a los bomberos!

me gusto el circuito de Dosme pero me queda la duda de la capacidad del BT136... habria que hacer calculos con eso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2021)

papirrin dijo:


> me queda la duda de la capacidad del BT136... habria que hacer calculos con eso.



Solo es cuestión de agrandar el triac , hay circuitos todavía mas sencillos , los "automáticos de escalera"


----------



## unmonje (Nov 3, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Solo es cuestión de agrandar el triac , hay circuitos todavía mas sencillos , los "automáticos de escalera"


Aunque parece simple e inocente, este conocido temporizador de escalera (que si funciona, porque lo he usado y reparado), cuando uno lo analiza bien, se puede aprender mucho de el, porque tiene su cuota de genialidad y conexiones, que parecen ir contra natura de la electrónica.....


----------

